# Fuming



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

I went to pets at home today as Blue is not Neutered like they told us he was, so i decided to go down and have it out with them. 

Found out they didnt even come from the same family, i just got sold a load of spill by some **** to get the rabbits gone. The manager has asked me to make a formal complaint, and also has given me a voucher to get Blue neutered and his vaccinations all up to date.

I asked about Gizmo and he not had a great time of it, it seems, witnessed his previous buddy be ripped out the cage by a fox, they said he is very cautious of people now?

Im not taking them back and im going to get them all sorted but seriously i would tell people not to get pets from Pets at home, even there re homing service as they just seem to talk rubbish. They knew we wanted a pair so im guessing thats why they sold us the spill.

It was only when reading the paperwork have i noticed the neutering thing is not on Blue so i let rip.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Well that will explain why bonding failed :nono:

I have been trying to tell people about [email protected] for a long, long time but it tends to fall on deaf ears until a problem pops up


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

It's not really a rescue it just a way of palming off their bigger and less attractive rabbits with the odd one that there asked to take in. 

they don't routinely neuter or vaccinate them which in my oppinion is immoral. How much did you give them as a donation? 

you really would have been better off visiting a resuce centre that routinely neuter vaccinate and worm their rabbits they would have been honest about the rabbits history, given them at least a 2 week quarantined period then neutered and bonded them for you


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Our local PAH is the store they are first introducing the RSPCA partnership in, so is in a complete upheaval whilst they build the RSPCA offices. No idea how THAT is going to work! But all the small animals have gone, due to the noise etc, supposedly to another store, but i am not sure if i believe that


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

we gave £20 donation for each rabbit, i really am fed up with them. 

We found a hay supplier now that is much cheaper, and we will just use them for the pellets we get.

I feel really let down by them.


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Well that will explain why bonding failed :nono:
> 
> I have been trying to tell people about [email protected] for a long, long time but it tends to fall on deaf ears until a problem pops up


i wouldnt buy a new rabbit from them thought the adoption would be different.

They have a giant rabbit in there and its been there months it looks miserable, i cant house one of them its huge about 4 of my rabbits together


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

You don't even need to use them for pellets. [email protected] pellets arn't that high in fibre and you would be better to change them on to Allen and Page Natural Pellets or Science Selective which are available online or in alot of shops 

Nothing really surprises me with [email protected]!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep - that sounds like [email protected] - say what you need to say to make the sale.

You actually did quite well, by getting them to agree to cover the neuter.

If yuo complain, trry and get the name of the person who sold you the fairy story - they need a spot of training. Not all staff there are that poor, but noone at our store understands rabbits.

We use Science Selective pellets here - you can get them in various places, even the Range. They are good pellets, but if you change, do do it gradually.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Now I am thinking - have the buns been together at all? You can't trust [email protected] about the bunnies ages, and if he's dropped his bits, you may have a problem.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i do on a fair few occasions get wrong with the staff in there ha, especially when one told me the best pairing to have was 2 bucks, she wasnt happy when i told her what utter rubbish she was speaking.

i also took the samoyed i walk in to be weighed and they looked at her and then their sheet, look confused and then asked me what breed she was. it was extremely tempting to tell them she was a pug ha


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Now I am thinking - have the buns been together at all? You can't trust [email protected] about the bunnies ages, and if he's dropped his bits, you may have a problem.


They are both bucks if I remember rightly.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Our local PAH is the store they are first introducing the RSPCA partnership in, so is in a complete upheaval whilst they build the RSPCA offices. No idea how THAT is going to work! But all the small animals have gone, due to the noise etc, supposedly to another store, but i am not sure if i believe that


 I haven't heard of this partnership are the RSPCA trying to ruin their reputation further?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> I haven't heard of this partnership are the RSPCA trying to ruin their reputation further?


The partnership has been in talks for nearly a year, the RSPCA announced it a few months ago :nono:

The RSPCA will be jumping into [email protected]'s pocket for donations, as they will be able to have stands in the stores :


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

This just reinforces my very strong belief that* no pet shop, anywhere, should be able to sell live animals!!*

PAH especially are infamously ill-equipped to look after the animals, their advice is a load of crap, and what's worse they sell totally inappropriate products such as muesli food, tiny hutches and sawdust. Those of us who try our absolute hardest to promote rabbit welfare are never going to make any impact as long as stores like this exist :nonod:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> This just reinforces my very strong belief that* no pet shop, anywhere, should be able to sell live animals!!*
> 
> PAH especially are infamously ill-equipped to look after the animals, their advice is a load of crap, and what's worse they sell totally inappropriate products such as muesli food, tiny hutches and sawdust. Those of us who try our absolute hardest to promote rabbit welfare are never going to make any impact as long as stores like this exist :nonod:


I agree!

We don't have [email protected] here, but we do have other crappy pet stores! I was told in my pet store that rabbits did best on their own. I was stupid enough to believe them.

It's like adopting children. You don't just give them away to anyone, just because they fancy a new pet! The owners need to be checked to see if they are prepared for animal and are able to fulfil their needs.

And of course, rodent farms where the animals come from are the most horrible places ever!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

oops - 2 bucks - sorry!! Just as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Pets at home told me a 4ft hutch would be suitable for Roger


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

And, the trouble is, most people have a 'if it's allowed it must be OK/if the pet shop say so then it must be true' mentality...


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

ive had them say that if they sold big enough enclosures it would put people off buying them, which i think is a good thing!


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Now I am thinking - have the buns been together at all? You can't trust [email protected] about the bunnies ages, and if he's dropped his bits, you may have a problem.


They havnt been together at all, they lied about it all.

Im worried about gizmo more than the one that needs the chop.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> ive had them say that if they sold big enough enclosures it would put people off buying them, which i think is a good thing!


Yep that is very true, I think it would be great to see welfare standard enclosures for all animals in pet shops but then a lot of people wouldn't buy them so therefore the business (pet shop) loses business and money.
So it will just be a never ending battle  But if shops are stopped from selling livestock all together then less people will be inclined to impulse buy 



seanmac said:


> They havnt been together at all, they lied about it all.
> 
> Im worried about gizmo more than the one that needs the chop.


What's up with Gizmo?


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> What's up with Gizmo?


He is very odd, with anything just wont come out his hutch not had much water of or food, im wondering where to keep him


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

seanmac said:


> He is very odd, with anything just wont come out his hutch not had much water of or food, im wondering where to keep him


He is eating tho?

You haven't had him long so the rest will come with time, and once the other one (his name has escaped me lol) neutered then you can always try to bond them but you might need to add a doe to make a trio to balance it all out.
I have two unrelated bucks bonded and they love each other


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> He is eating tho?
> 
> You haven't had him long so the rest will come with time, and once the other one (his name has escaped me lol) neutered then you can always try to bond them but you might need to add a doe to make a trio to balance it all out.
> I have two unrelated bucks bonded and they love each other


yeah he is eating seems he had it tough, i dont think he had much people time at all.


----------

